# How to set up USB data cable  ??

## write2prasadk

I Have a SonyEricsson J300i Phone and i can connect it via USB data cable Windows for GPRS connection,

But when i connected that cable in linux, The cable was detected by It but no new device for it formed,

Please help me to detect the device for data cable and help me to Set up my phone in Linux,After pluging in the 

cable When i checked the 

dmesg Output there was no device, But It contains a message like this

usb 3-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 1

Please help me to set up the cable and phone in linux  :Sad: 

----------

## idella4

Sould be possible.

Just as an aid, there is a nice little program called usbview you could install.

It will neatly list connected usb devices.

Can you post the portions  of your kernel configuration that deal with those devices.

It is /usrc/src/linux/.config

----------

## bandreabis

UP?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## write2prasadk

I have the cdc_acm module compiled in but the cable and modem not detected by the system 

I have tried restarting hotplug service but its like the same

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Here is my dmesg output when the cable and modem through usb plugged in (I have tried using using usbview

but it is not showing any device in it.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Linux version 2.6.15-1.2054_FC5smp (bhcompile@hs20-bc1-3.build.redhat.com) (gcc version 4.1.0 20060304 (Red Hat 4.1.0-3)) #1 SMP Tue Mar 14 16:05:46 EST 2006

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001f661000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f661000 - 000000001f6e8000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f6e8000 - 000000001f6ec000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f6ec000 - 000000001f6ff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001f6ff000 - 000000001f700000 (usable)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

503MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000fe680

NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

On node 0 totalpages: 128768

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

  Normal zone: 124672 pages, LIFO batch:31

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:0

DMI 2.3 present.

Using APIC driver default

ACPI: RSDP (v000 INTEL                                 ) @ 0x000fe020

ACPI: RSDT (v001 INTEL  D945GNT  0x00000f1d MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x1f6fde48

ACPI: FADT (v001 INTEL  D945GNT  0x00000f1d MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x1f6fcf10

ACPI: MADT (v001 INTEL  D945GNT  0x00000f1d MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x1f6fce10

ACPI: WDDT (v001 INTEL  D945GNT  0x00000f1d MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x1f6f6f90

ACPI: MCFG (v001 INTEL  D945GNT  0x00000f1d MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x1f6f6f10

ACPI: ASF! (v032 INTEL  D945GNT  0x00000f1d MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x1f6fcd10

ACPI: HPET (v001 INTEL  D945GNT  0x00000f1d MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x1f6f6e90

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTEL  D945GNT  0x00000f1d MSFT 0x01000013) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1 15:4 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x82] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x83] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

Overriding APIC driver with bigsmp

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

Enabling APIC mode:  Physflat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a201 base: 0xfed00000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at 20000000 (gap: 1f700000:e0900000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: ro root=LABEL=/ rhgb quiet

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (fee00000)

mapped IOAPIC to ffffc000 (fec00000)

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c0421000 soft=c0401000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 502608k/515072k available (2002k kernel code, 11252k reserved, 839k data, 208k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000 (virtual 0xe0000000), IRQs 2, 8, 0

hpet0: 3 64-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

Using HPET for base-timer

Using HPET for gettimeofday

Detected 2666.876 MHz processor.

Using hpet for high-res timesource

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5340.07 BogoMIPS (lpj=10680147)

Security Framework v1.0.0 initialized

SELinux:  Initializing.

SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

selinux_register_security:  Registering secondary module capability

Capability LSM initialized as secondary

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000651d 00000000 00000001

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000651d 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

using mwait in idle threads.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000180 0000651d 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (24) available

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D  CPU 2.66GHz stepping 07

Leaving ESR disabled.

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=c0422000 soft=c0402000

Initializing CPU#1

Leaving ESR disabled.

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5333.81 BogoMIPS (lpj=10667636)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000651d 00000000 00000001

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000000 0000651d 00000000 00000001

monitor/mwait feature present.

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 16K

CPU: L2 cache: 1024K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 20100000 00000000 00000180 0000651d 00000000 00000001

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (24) available

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) D  CPU 2.66GHz stepping 07

Total of 2 processors activated (10673.89 BogoMIPS).

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

..TIMER: vector=0x31 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

migration_cost=4000

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 998k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20060127

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

Boot video device is 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P32_._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 *10 11 12)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX2._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEX3._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x500-0x53f has been reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x400-0x47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:06: ioport range 0x680-0x6ff has been reserved

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.2

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1c.3

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: 1000-1fff

  MEM window: 30000000-300fffff

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: disabled - APM is not SMP safe.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1152601596.740:1): initialized

Total HugeTLB memory allocated, 0

VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.1

Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

Initializing Cryptographic API

ksign: Installing public key data

Loading keyring

- Added public key EE596B44DDA71123

- User ID: Red Hat, Inc. (Kernel Module GPG key)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.0[A] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.0:pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.2 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.2:pcie03]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1c.3[D] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1c.3 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie02]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:1c.3:pcie03]

pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 945G Chipset.

agpgart: Detected 7932K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 256M @ 0x20000000

PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K,PNP0f03:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

serial8250: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

00:0a: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 16384K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH7: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.1[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

ICH7: chipset revision 1

ICH7: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0x20b0-0x20b7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: SONY DVD RW DW-Q120A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hda: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM DVD-R CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(66)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

usbcore: registered new driver libusual

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

md: md driver 0.90.3 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: bitmap version 4.39

NET: Registered protocol family 2

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /class/input/input0

IP route cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 327680 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 6, 327680 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

TCP reno registered

TCP bic registered

Initializing IPsec netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

ACPI wakeup devices: 

SLPB  P32 UAR1 PEX0 PEX1 PEX2 PEX3 PEX4 PEX5 UHC1 UHC2 UHC3 UHC4 EHCI AC9M AZAL 

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 365k

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 1.20 loaded.

ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 1.05

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.2[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x20C8 ctl 0x20EE bmdma 0x20A0 irq 18

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x20C0 ctl 0x20EA bmdma 0x20A8 irq 18

ata1: dev 0 cfg 49:2f00 82:346b 83:7fe9 84:4773 85:3469 86:3c01 87:4763 88:207f

ata1: dev 0 ATA-7, max UDMA/133, 160836480 sectors: LBA48

ata1: dev 0 configured for UDMA/133

scsi0 : ata_piix

ATA: abnormal status 0x7F on port 0x20C7

ata2: disabling port

scsi1 : ata_piix

  Vendor: ATA       Model: HDS728080PLA380   Rev: PF2O

  Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 05

SCSI device sda: 160836480 512-byte hdwr sectors (82348 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

SCSI device sda: 160836480 512-byte hdwr sectors (82348 MB)

sda: Write Protect is off

sda: Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

SCSI device sda: drive cache: write back

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4 < sda5 sda6 >

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sda

input: ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse as /class/input/input1

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

SELinux:  Disabled at runtime.

SELinux:  Unregistering netfilter hooks

hw_random hardware driver 1.0.0 loaded

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.3

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.0[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 19, io base 0x00002080

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.1[B] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 18, io base 0x00002060

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

e100: Intel(R) PRO/100 Network Driver, 3.5.10-k2-NAPI

e100: Copyright(c) 1999-2005 Intel Corporation

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.2[C] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 17, io base 0x00002040

usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.3[D] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: UHCI Host Controller

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 20, io base 0x00002020

usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:04:08.0[A] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0x30000000, irq 21, MAC addr 00:16:76:6A:AE:A4

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1d.7[A] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 19, io mem 0x301c4000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1b.0[A] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1b.0 to 64

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

floppy0: no floppy controllers found

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

lp0: console ready

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ibm_acpi: ec object not found

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

device-mapper: 4.5.0-ioctl (2005-10-04) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on sda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

NTFS driver 2.1.26 [Flags: R/W MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS-fs warning (device sda1): load_system_files(): Unsupported volume flags 0x4000 encountered.

NTFS-fs error (device sda1): load_system_files(): Volume has unsupported flags set.  Mounting read-only.  Run chkdsk and mount in Windows.

NTFS-fs warning (device sda1): load_system_files(): $LogFile is not clean.  Will not be able to remount read-write.  Mount in Windows.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS-fs error (device sda5): load_system_files(): $LogFile is not clean.  Mounting read-only.  Mount in Windows.

NTFS volume version 3.1.

NTFS-fs error (device sda6): load_system_files(): $LogFile is not clean.  Mounting read-only.  Mount in Windows.

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready

Bluetooth: Core ver 2.8

NET: Registered protocol family 31

Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized

Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.8

Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized

Bluetooth: HIDP (Human Interface Emulation) ver 1.1

Adding 524280k swap on /swapfile.  Priority:-1 extents:154 across:552944k

[drm] Initialized drm 1.0.1 20051102

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:02.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

[drm] Initialized i915 1.4.0 20060119 on minor 0

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2

usb 3-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

Here is my ls -lR /dev Output (Please tell me if the device is detected)

/dev/:

total 0

crw------- 1 root   root  10, 175 Jul 11 07:06 agpgart

crw------- 1 prasad root  14,   4 Jul 11 07:06 audio

drwxr-xr-x 3 root   root       60 Jul 11 07:06 bus

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root        3 Jul 11 07:06 cdrom -> hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root        3 Jul 11 07:06 cdrom-hda -> hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root        3 Jul 11 07:06 cdrw -> hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root        3 Jul 11 07:06 cdrw-hda -> hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root        3 Jul 11 07:06 cdwriter -> hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root        3 Jul 11 07:06 cdwriter-hda -> hda

crw------- 1 prasad root   5,   1 Jul 11 07:06 console

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root       11 Jul 11 07:06 core -> /proc/kcore

drwxr-xr-x 6 root   root      120 Jul 11 07:06 disk

drwxr-xr-x 2 root   root       60 Jul 11 07:07 dri

crw------- 1 prasad root  14,   3 Jul 11 07:06 dsp

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root        3 Jul 11 07:06 dvd -> hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root        3 Jul 11 07:06 dvd-hda -> hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root        3 Jul 11 07:06 dvdrw -> hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root        3 Jul 11 07:06 dvdrw-hda -> hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root        3 Jul 11 07:06 dvdwriter -> hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root        3 Jul 11 07:06 dvdwriter-hda -> hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root       13 Jul 11 07:06 fd -> /proc/self/fd

crw-rw-rw- 1 root   root   1,   7 Jul 11 07:06 full

crw-rw---- 1 root   fuse  10, 229 Jul 11 07:06 fuse

srwx------ 1 prasad root        0 Jul 11 07:07 gpmctl

brw------- 1 prasad disk   3,   0 Jul 11 07:06 hda

crw------- 1 root   root  10, 228 Jul 11 07:06 hpet

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root        5 Jul 11 07:06 hw_random -> hwrng

crw------- 1 root   root  10, 183 Jul 11 07:06 hwrng

prw------- 1 root   root        0 Jul 11 07:07 initctl

drwxr-xr-x 2 root   root      120 Jul 11 07:06 input

crw------- 1 root   root   1,  11 Jul 11 07:06 kmsg

srw-rw-rw- 1 root   root        0 Jul 11 07:06 log

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   7,   0 Jul 11 07:06 loop0

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   7,   1 Jul 11 07:06 loop1

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   7,   2 Jul 11 07:06 loop2

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   7,   3 Jul 11 07:06 loop3

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   7,   4 Jul 11 07:06 loop4

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   7,   5 Jul 11 07:06 loop5

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   7,   6 Jul 11 07:06 loop6

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   7,   7 Jul 11 07:06 loop7

crw-rw---- 1 root   lp     6,   0 Jul 11 07:06 lp0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root       13 Jul 11 07:06 MAKEDEV -> /sbin/MAKEDEV

drwxr-xr-x 2 root   root       60 Jul 11 07:06 mapper

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   9,   0 Jul 11 07:06 md0

crw-r----- 1 root   kmem   1,   1 Jul 11 07:06 mem

crw------- 1 prasad root  14,   0 Jul 11 07:06 mixer

drwxr-xr-x 2 root   root       60 Jul 11 07:06 net

crw-rw-rw- 1 root   root   1,   3 Jul 11 07:06 null

crw-rw---- 1 root   root  10, 144 Jul 11 07:06 nvram

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root        3 Jul 11 07:06 par0 -> lp0

crw-rw---- 1 root   lp    99,   0 Jul 11 07:06 parport0

crw-rw---- 1 root   lp    99,   1 Jul 11 07:06 parport1

crw-rw---- 1 root   lp    99,   2 Jul 11 07:06 parport2

crw-rw---- 1 root   lp    99,   3 Jul 11 07:06 parport3

crw-r----- 1 root   kmem   1,   4 Jul 11 07:06 port

crw------- 1 root   root 108,   0 Jul 11 07:06 ppp

crw-rw-rw- 1 root   tty    5,   2 Jul 11 07:08 ptmx

drwxr-xr-x 2 root   root        0 Jul 11  2006 pts

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root        4 Jul 11 07:06 ram -> ram1

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   1,   0 Jul 11  2006 ram0

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   1,   1 Jul 11  2006 ram1

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   1,  10 Jul 11  2006 ram10

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   1,  11 Jul 11  2006 ram11

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   1,  12 Jul 11  2006 ram12

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   1,  13 Jul 11  2006 ram13

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   1,  14 Jul 11  2006 ram14

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   1,  15 Jul 11  2006 ram15

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   1,   2 Jul 11  2006 ram2

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   1,   3 Jul 11  2006 ram3

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   1,   4 Jul 11  2006 ram4

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   1,   5 Jul 11  2006 ram5

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   1,   6 Jul 11  2006 ram6

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   1,   7 Jul 11  2006 ram7

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   1,   8 Jul 11  2006 ram8

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   1,   9 Jul 11  2006 ram9

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root        4 Jul 11 07:06 ramdisk -> ram0

crw-rw-rw- 1 root   root   1,   8 Jul 11 07:06 random

brw------- 1 root   root   8,   3 Jul 11  2006 root

crw-r--r-- 1 root   root  10, 135 Jul 11  2006 rtc

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   8,   0 Jul 11  2006 sda

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   8,   1 Jul 11  2006 sda1

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   8,   2 Jul 11  2006 sda2

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   8,   3 Jul 11 07:06 sda3

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   8,   4 Jul 11  2006 sda4

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   8,   5 Jul 11  2006 sda5

brw-r----- 1 root   disk   8,   6 Jul 11  2006 sda6

crw------- 1 prasad root  14,   1 Jul 11 07:06 sequencer

crw-rw---- 1 root   root  14,   8 Jul 11 07:06 sequencer2

crw------- 1 root   root  21,   0 Jul 11 07:06 sg0

drwxrwxrwt 2 root   root       40 Jul 11 07:06 shm

drwxr-xr-x 2 root   root      140 Jul 11 07:06 snd

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root       15 Jul 11 07:06 stderr -> /proc/self/fd/2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root       15 Jul 11 07:06 stdin -> /proc/self/fd/0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root       15 Jul 11 07:06 stdout -> /proc/self/fd/1

crw------- 1 root   root   4,   0 Jul 11  2006 systty

crw-rw-rw- 1 root   tty    5,   0 Jul 11 07:06 tty

crw-rw---- 1 root   root   4,   0 Jul 11  2006 tty0

crw------- 1 root   root   4,   1 Jul 11 07:07 tty1

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  10 Jul 11  2006 tty10

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  11 Jul 11  2006 tty11

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  12 Jul 11  2006 tty12

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  13 Jul 11 07:06 tty13

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  14 Jul 11 07:06 tty14

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  15 Jul 11 07:06 tty15

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  16 Jul 11 07:06 tty16

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  17 Jul 11 07:06 tty17

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  18 Jul 11 07:06 tty18

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  19 Jul 11 07:06 tty19

crw------- 1 root   root   4,   2 Jul 11 07:07 tty2

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  20 Jul 11 07:06 tty20

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  21 Jul 11 07:06 tty21

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  22 Jul 11 07:06 tty22

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  23 Jul 11 07:06 tty23

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  24 Jul 11 07:06 tty24

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  25 Jul 11 07:06 tty25

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  26 Jul 11 07:06 tty26

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  27 Jul 11 07:06 tty27

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  28 Jul 11 07:06 tty28

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  29 Jul 11 07:06 tty29

crw------- 1 root   root   4,   3 Jul 11 07:07 tty3

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  30 Jul 11 07:06 tty30

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  31 Jul 11 07:06 tty31

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  32 Jul 11 07:06 tty32

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  33 Jul 11 07:06 tty33

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  34 Jul 11 07:06 tty34

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  35 Jul 11 07:06 tty35

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  36 Jul 11 07:06 tty36

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  37 Jul 11 07:06 tty37

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  38 Jul 11 07:06 tty38

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  39 Jul 11 07:06 tty39

crw------- 1 root   root   4,   4 Jul 11 07:07 tty4

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  40 Jul 11 07:06 tty40

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  41 Jul 11 07:06 tty41

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  42 Jul 11 07:06 tty42

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  43 Jul 11 07:06 tty43

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  44 Jul 11 07:06 tty44

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  45 Jul 11 07:06 tty45

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  46 Jul 11 07:06 tty46

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  47 Jul 11 07:06 tty47

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  48 Jul 11 07:06 tty48

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  49 Jul 11 07:06 tty49

crw------- 1 root   root   4,   5 Jul 11 07:07 tty5

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  50 Jul 11 07:06 tty50

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  51 Jul 11 07:06 tty51

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  52 Jul 11 07:06 tty52

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  53 Jul 11 07:06 tty53

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  54 Jul 11 07:06 tty54

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  55 Jul 11 07:06 tty55

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  56 Jul 11 07:06 tty56

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  57 Jul 11 07:06 tty57

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  58 Jul 11 07:06 tty58

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  59 Jul 11 07:06 tty59

crw------- 1 root   root   4,   6 Jul 11 07:07 tty6

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  60 Jul 11 07:06 tty60

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  61 Jul 11 07:06 tty61

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  62 Jul 11 07:06 tty62

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,  63 Jul 11 07:06 tty63

crw-rw---- 1 root   root   4,   7 Jul 11  2006 tty7

crw-rw---- 1 root   root   4,   8 Jul 11 07:06 tty8

crw-rw---- 1 root   tty    4,   9 Jul 11  2006 tty9

crw-rw---- 1 root   uucp   4,  64 Jul 11  2006 ttyS0

crw-rw---- 1 root   uucp   4,  65 Jul 11  2006 ttyS1

crw-rw---- 1 root   uucp   4,  66 Jul 11  2006 ttyS2

crw-rw---- 1 root   uucp   4,  67 Jul 11  2006 ttyS3

cr--r--r-- 1 root   root   1,   9 Jul 11 07:06 urandom

crw------- 1 vcsa   tty    7,   0 Jul 11 07:06 vcs

crw------- 1 vcsa   tty    7,   1 Jul 11 07:07 vcs1

crw------- 1 vcsa   tty    7,   2 Jul 11 07:07 vcs2

crw------- 1 vcsa   tty    7,   3 Jul 11 07:07 vcs3

crw------- 1 vcsa   tty    7,   4 Jul 11 07:07 vcs4

crw------- 1 vcsa   tty    7,   5 Jul 11 07:07 vcs5

crw------- 1 vcsa   tty    7,   6 Jul 11 07:07 vcs6

crw------- 1 vcsa   tty    7,   7 Jul 11 07:07 vcs7

crw------- 1 vcsa   tty    7,   8 Jul 11 07:06 vcs8

crw------- 1 vcsa   tty    7, 128 Jul 11 07:06 vcsa

crw------- 1 vcsa   tty    7, 129 Jul 11 07:07 vcsa1

crw------- 1 vcsa   tty    7, 130 Jul 11 07:07 vcsa2

crw------- 1 vcsa   tty    7, 131 Jul 11 07:07 vcsa3

crw------- 1 vcsa   tty    7, 132 Jul 11 07:07 vcsa4

crw------- 1 vcsa   tty    7, 133 Jul 11 07:07 vcsa5

crw------- 1 vcsa   tty    7, 134 Jul 11 07:07 vcsa6

crw------- 1 vcsa   tty    7, 135 Jul 11 07:07 vcsa7

crw------- 1 vcsa   tty    7, 136 Jul 11 07:06 vcsa8

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root        4 Jul 11 07:06 X0R -> null

crw-rw-rw- 1 root   root   1,   5 Jul 11 07:06 zero

/dev/bus:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 7 root root 140 Jul 11 07:06 usb

/dev/bus/usb:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 60 Jul 11 07:06 001

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 60 Jul 11 07:06 002

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 80 Jul 11 07:07 003

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 60 Jul 11 07:06 004

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 60 Jul 11 07:06 005

/dev/bus/usb/001:

total 0

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 189, 0 Jul 11 07:06 001

/dev/bus/usb/002:

total 0

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 189, 128 Jul 11 07:06 001

/dev/bus/usb/003:

total 0

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 189, 256 Jul 11 07:06 001

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 189, 257 Jul 11 07:07 002

/dev/bus/usb/004:

total 0

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 189, 384 Jul 11 07:06 001

/dev/bus/usb/005:

total 0

crw-r--r-- 1 root root 189, 512 Jul 11 07:06 001

/dev/disk:

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 180 Jul 11 07:06 by-id

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  60 Jul 11 07:06 by-label

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 200 Jul 11 07:06 by-path

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 140 Jul 11 07:06 by-uuid

/dev/disk/by-id:

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 Jul 11 07:06 scsi-SATA_HDS728080PLA380_PFDHW3SXS1PLNH -> ../../sda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jul 11 07:06 scsi-SATA_HDS728080PLA380_PFDHW3SXS1PLNH-part1 -> ../../sda1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jul 11 07:06 scsi-SATA_HDS728080PLA380_PFDHW3SXS1PLNH-part2 -> ../../sda2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jul 11 07:06 scsi-SATA_HDS728080PLA380_PFDHW3SXS1PLNH-part3 -> ../../sda3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jul 11 07:06 scsi-SATA_HDS728080PLA380_PFDHW3SXS1PLNH-part4 -> ../../sda4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jul 11 07:06 scsi-SATA_HDS728080PLA380_PFDHW3SXS1PLNH-part5 -> ../../sda5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jul 11 07:06 scsi-SATA_HDS728080PLA380_PFDHW3SXS1PLNH-part6 -> ../../sda6

/dev/disk/by-label:

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jul 11 07:06 mntdata -> ../../sda2

/dev/disk/by-path:

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 Jul 11 07:06 pci-0000:00:1f.1-ide-0:0 -> ../../hda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root  9 Jul 11 07:06 pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-0:0:0:0 -> ../../sda

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jul 11 07:06 pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-0:0:0:0-part1 -> ../../sda1

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jul 11 07:06 pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-0:0:0:0-part2 -> ../../sda2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jul 11 07:06 pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-0:0:0:0-part3 -> ../../sda3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jul 11 07:06 pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-0:0:0:0-part4 -> ../../sda4

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jul 11 07:06 pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-0:0:0:0-part5 -> ../../sda5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jul 11 07:06 pci-0000:00:1f.2-scsi-0:0:0:0-part6 -> ../../sda6

/dev/disk/by-uuid:

total 0

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jul 11 07:06 06d00638-1701-4ce8-a54c-9e9195c40f9d -> ../../sda2

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jul 11 07:06 1C340E03340DE09E -> ../../sda6

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jul 11 07:06 40940B71940B68AC -> ../../sda5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jul 11 07:06 5f9696d7-1007-443c-adb5-8d6d58cd0344 -> ../../sda3

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 Jul 11 07:06 DE1C8E111C8DE4BD -> ../../sda1

/dev/dri:

total 0

crw------- 1 prasad root 226, 0 Jul 11 07:07 card0

/dev/input:

total 0

crw------- 1 root root 13, 64 Jul 11 07:06 event0

crw------- 1 root root 13, 65 Jul 11 07:06 event1

crw------- 1 root root 13, 63 Jul 11 07:06 mice

crw------- 1 root root 13, 32 Jul 11 07:06 mouse0

/dev/mapper:

total 0

crw------- 1 root root 10, 63 Jul 11 07:06 control

/dev/net:

total 0

crw------- 1 root root 10, 200 Jul 11 07:06 tun

/dev/pts:

total 0

crw--w---- 1 prasad tty 136, 1 Jul 11 07:08 1

/dev/shm:

total 0

/dev/snd:

total 0

crw------- 1 prasad root 116, 6 Jul 11 07:06 controlC0

crw------- 1 prasad root 116, 5 Jul 11 07:06 pcmC0D0c

crw------- 1 prasad root 116, 4 Jul 11 07:06 pcmC0D0p

crw------- 1 prasad root 116, 3 Jul 11 07:06 seq

crw------- 1 prasad root 116, 2 Jul 11 07:06 timer

----------

## write2prasadk

pls help !

----------

## Pandor

*srry, double post*Last edited by Pandor on Tue Aug 01, 2006 5:33 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Pandor

could you please give the output of

```
cat /proc/bus/usb/devices
```

i'm guessing your cable uses a usb-serial interface convertor so you'll need to enable a driver for it then.

you can find the drivers @: device drivers / USB support / USB Serial convertor support / *choose your chipset here*.

----------

## write2prasadk

At last i got it working !!

I have just recompiled it by enabling the arknet usb module and it now detects my data cable at /dev/ttyUSB0

and the modem configuration was a breeze and now its working fine and i can now connect to internet,

thanks for all linux guys who tryed to help me.

 *Quote:*   

> Cheers !!

 [/quote]

----------

